# Pro Race 300 montieren



## Damaurice (1. Februar 2011)

KANN GELÖSCHT WERDEN



Hallo,

ich hab heute mein Pro Race 300 bekommen mit DPD.

Hab die Teile kurzer Hand zusammengebaut, war ja nicht viel. Lenker, Vorderrad mit Schnellspanner, das war alles. Pedale fehlen leider...

Hab das jetzt ohne Anleitung gemacht und es war das erste Mal. Gibt es bei neuen Rädern etwas zu beachten? 

Muss man da noch was einstellen, Scheibenbremsen etwa? Hatte ich auch noch nie. Denn die Vorderradbremse schleift etwas.


Gruß

Moritz


----------



## NiMoX (3. Februar 2011)

Also das die Scheibe etwas schleift ist bei neuen Bremsen normal.

Du kannst versuchen die Sättel zu lockern dann die Bremse anziehen so das die Kolben auf die Scheibe drücken und im gedrückten Zustand die Sättel wieder fest zu ziehen.

Bei mir hilft das immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damaurice (3. Februar 2011)

Danke!

Also da sie nur ganz leicht schleifen (Rollwiderstand leidet jetzt nicht bzw nahe Null) und ich erst nach dem Post gehört habe, das es bei neuen Bremsen normal ist, lasse ich es jetzt erstmal so.

Gruß

D`Mo


----------

